# Spots On Arm n forearm



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

I started my cycle of test prop 2 weeks ago.. I seem to be getting spots constantly ever since starting the cycle, is there any solution because its got to a point where I cannot wear a t-shirt.

Thanks


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

go to your doctor


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

lol Ive got an appointment with him next week.. Anything I can do to prevent it, accutane?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Impreza_Turbo said:


> I started my cycle of test prop 2 weeks ago.. I seem to be getting spots constantly ever since starting the cycle, is there any solution because its got to a point where I cannot wear a t-shirt.
> 
> Thanks


could you describe the dots?

Perhaps a photo?


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Umm the ones on my forearms r little dots, loads of em.. but the ones on my upper arm are underneath my skin, seem to be bigger than the ones on my forearm, they also seem to be quite red.. Not a pretty sight..


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

Impreza_Turbo said:


> lol Ive got an appointment with him next week.. Anything I can do to prevent it, accutane?


if your acne really is serious enough to require accutane then your doctor will send you to a dermatologist, which is probably better than taking a potent drug you bought online.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Impreza_Turbo said:


> Umm the ones on my forearms r little dots, loads of em.. but the ones on my upper arm are underneath my skin, seem to be bigger than the ones on my forearm, they also seem to be quite red.. Not a pretty sight..


Hmmm. I was going to say that if they were white, it may be some sort of fungal issue on the skin. With your description I am not sure. I did have a friend that had red dots(similar to the ones you described) and it had something to do with his platelets being very low. I am talking dangerously low. I am far from a doctor and not that knowledgable in this area but that could be a possibilty. Definately get it checked out

**I see you asked about acutane.. From the way you described it, it did not sound like acne??


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

I've had little spots on my arms and i must say the skin is not the greatest.And it was def worse when on a course. But did clear up in the end.


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Will get them checked by the doctor, hopefully it wont be anything major.. Should I use bio oil or cocoa butter for the time being?


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Doc said I had a follicle infection, something with the hair not growing right. He prescribed me erythomycin and hasnt done anything other than make them worse. Have been exfoliating on a regular basis but no luck whatsoever. Any suggestions, creams etc?


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

Impreza_Turbo said:


> Doc said I had a follicle infection, something with the hair not growing right. He prescribed me erythomycin and hasnt done anything other than make them worse. Have been exfoliating on a regular basis but no luck whatsoever. Any suggestions, creams etc?


it might be folliculitis... if it is then he is right with erythromycin... you have to run it for 7-10 days at around 1-1.5grams a day...

i have folliculitis on my beard and let me tell u it fcking annoying...

if u finish the treatment and no improvement or see the doctor again ask him to prescribe you a topical anti-biotic that contains Clindamycin i.e. Dalacin C or Botamycin N..... works a treat most of the time.


----------



## BillUp (May 6, 2009)

I had a skin follicle infection for about 4 months and you're right, it's where the hair meets the skin. They are like little red dots and look rotten to say the least. I went to the Doc's and he prescribed me Antibiotics. I was on cycle so I didn't want to take them so I kept cleaning my body numerous times a day and just put up with it. Eventually they all went away, completely vanished. The Doc said it was probably the Chlorine in the pool that gave me the infection? Once again I mention the wonder drug!!! :thumbup1: Melanotan II, it has so many benefits, it hides the spots and Acne so its virtually impossible to see.

The moral of the story!! Any skin complaints?? Fire in some MTII...It wont get rid of the problem but covers it up good and proper!!! :lol:


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

BillUp said:


> I had a skin follicle infection for about 4 months and you're right, it's where the hair meets the skin. They are like little red dots and look rotten to say the least. I went to the Doc's and he prescribed me Antibiotics. I was on cycle so I didn't want to take them so I kept cleaning my body numerous times a day and just put up with it. Eventually they all went away, completely vanished. The Doc said it was probably the Chlorine in the pool that gave me the infection? Once again I mention the wonder drug!!! :thumbup1: Melanotan II, it has so many benefits, it hides the spots and Acne so its virtually impossible to see.
> 
> The moral of the story!! Any skin complaints?? Fire in some MTII...It wont get rid of the problem but covers it up good and proper!!! :lol:


Caution on this train of thought. Anecdotal reports of transitory dark pigmentation forming around 'spots' (what Americans call pimples) during a melanotan peptide regimen are fairly consistent. For some reason wounds involving the skin tend to develop pigmentation around their borders and the peptides just enhance this.

-Scott


----------

